# spark arrestor muffler-echo 2100 no start



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I found an echo pb2100 leaf blower that won't start. I checked all the normal things, gas, spark, no luck. I have a spark tester that says I'm getting spark with a wet plug, no start. What is a spark arrestor muffler and what does it do, is it needed for starting, could that be my problem. I plan on changing the plug because it seems old and foulded up. I'll also have to adjust the carb cuz that I can see has been messed with, any suggestions or ideas would be appreciated


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi!
The spark tester you're using should have about 0.150" to 0.180 gap, to simulate the load of spark plug under compression. If it can jump that gap, the coil is good.

The spark arrestor screen does what it's name implies, arrest sparks, which is to help prevent starting brush / leaf fires. It's there to satisfy the US Forestry Service / USDA. See http://www.fs.fed.us/t-d/pubs/html/03511304/03511304.htm

When those screens clog up, being an engine is a pump it hinders it's performance, just as a restricted exhaust port can do when carbon accumulates. Hand-held blowers are prone to the screen becoming clogged, for backpack units it's rare.

If you need guidance, go here: 




I will add this, as you said you FOUND this blower:
1. Yes, a clogged screen or port can prevent an engine from starting and a side effect will be a wet-fouled plug.
2. A scored cylinder or very bad CC / intake leak can also create that same symptom.

Good luck.


----------

